# Hilfe bei Router für FTTH



## MrPsys (1. September 2012)

*Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Huhu,

wir haben von der Telekom nun FTTH bekommen. Sprich Glasfaser direkt ins Haus. Das Problem ist aber aktuell das der Speedport von der Telekom alle 8-24 Stunden die DNS Auflösung einstellt und diese nicht mehr funktioniert. 

Nun würden wir gerne einen Router von wem anders kaufen und dran hängen, da die Telekom dazu leider keine Beratung hat, dachte ich ich frage mal hier nach. Vielleicht habt ihr ja Ideen.

Also laut Telekom muss der Router Voice over IP unterstützen und VLAN 7 und VLAN 8, da Entertrain drauf funktionieren soll. Desweiteren wäre es schön wenn er 2 Analoge Telefonanschlüsse hat, für ein Faxgerät und das Telefon.
WLan muss er nicht unbedingt haben.

Das größere Problem ist glaube ich eher die Tatsache das der Router mit der 200 Mbit Leitung zurecht kommen muss.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch eine Idee. Wenn noch Fragen sind, fragt einfach 

Grüße,
Psy


----------



## Superwip (1. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Das sind stattliche Anforderungen...


----------



## K3n$! (1. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Habt ihr noch ein zusätzliches Modem bekommen oder ist das schon ein All-in-One-Router ?


----------



## Superwip (1. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Wie wärs mit dem?

ZyXEL FSG2200HNU

Das ist der *einzige* Router, der deine Anforderungen einigermaßen erfüllt, den ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe.


----------



## MrPsys (1. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Das Modem ist zusätzlich  Ist also ein externes vorhanden. Und genau deswegen weil ich nichts gefunden hatte, dachte ich ich frag einfach mal vielleicht hat ja einer von euch ja eine Idee. Ich schau mir den von Zyxel auf jeden Fall mal an. Danke schonmal.

Bin nun zumindestes soweit, das man das Modem über Lan Kabel anschliessen muss. Also muss der Router nicht direkt einen Glasfaser Eingang haben. Ich denke das macht die Sache etwas leichter


----------



## Superwip (1. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Na ja... die allermeisten Router ohne Modem haben keine Telefonanschlüsse...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Gibts das dns-problem nur bei deinem rechner/den rechnern oder auch den anderen geräten?
Bei deinem rechner könntest du den dns-server einfach manuell festlegen. (bei jedem rechner im netzwerk)


----------



## MrPsys (1. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Wenn das so ist, das die meisten keinen Telefon Anschluss haben, ist das was die Telekom da wohl liefert das ein und alles. Scheiss Telekom denk ich  mir manchmal nur noch 

Problem ist, das das Problem direkt im Router auftritt, so das der Router keine DNS Einträge mehr auflösen kann. Infolge dessen fällt das Telefon aus und auch alle Media Receiver für Entertain von der Telekom. Und diese sagt seit 4 Monaten das Problem ist uns bekannt. ABer es passiert nichts 

Auf allen Rechnern/Notebooks/Handys ist schon von mir als fester DNS die 8.8.8.8 eingetragen, das funktioniert aber nicht für die Media Reciever und auch nicht für das VoIP


----------



## Superwip (1. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Was hast du eigentlich für einen Speedport? Da gibt es ja auch verschieden(st)e


----------



## MrPsys (1. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Naja für Glasfaser gibt es nur noch einen das ist der Speedport 921V  und der hat eine extra Firmware für Glasfaser Anschlüsse.


----------



## Superwip (1. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Lustige technische Lösung... das ist ja eigentlich auch ein (V)DSL Modem-Router...

Wie wird das Modem da angeschlossen? An einem normalen LAN Port?


----------



## MrPsys (1. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Bingo, wird direkt an einem Lan Port angeschlossen, so das man im Endeffekt dann auch nur noch 3 Lan Ports zur Verfügung hat. Und dieser Lan Port erkennt das ganze dann als externes Modem. Zumindestens hat es so der Techniker erklärt.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*



MrPsys schrieb:


> Problem ist, das das Problem direkt im Router auftritt, so das der Router keine DNS Einträge mehr auflösen kann. Infolge dessen fällt das Telefon aus und auch alle Media Receiver für Entertain von der Telekom. Und diese sagt seit 4 Monaten das Problem ist uns bekannt. ABer es passiert nichts


 Kannst du evt. direkt im web-interface was einstellen?
Hast du die aktuellste firmware drauf? (welche version jetzt?)


----------



## K3n$! (1. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Ich denke, das mit einem neuen Router UND VOIP wird schwierig. 
Ohne ist das ganze kein Thema. 
Da würde ich z.B. den Asus mal ins Auge fassen.

https://geizhals.at/de/688826


----------



## MrPsys (1. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Firmware wurde vor 1 Woche auf den neusten Stand gebracht ohne Änderung. Leider kann man bei den Speedports keinen festen DNS Server einstellen, der wird immer direkt von den Telekom Servern geholt.

Wie funktioniert das dann mit dem Faxgerät und dem Telefon wenn der Router kein VOIP unterstützt? Problem ist, das die Telekom Glasfaser nur mit VOIP ausliefert, es gibt da keine Analogen Anschlüsse mehr, vielleicht liege ich auch irgendwo falsch


----------



## Superwip (1. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Wenn die Telekom mit einer "gemoddeten" Firmware bei einem normalen Router an einen LAN Port ein Modem hängen kann kannst du das ja vielleicht auch?

Wenn es um Firmwaremods geht bin ich aber der falsche Ansprechpartner


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*



MrPsys schrieb:


> Firmware wurde vor 1 Woche auf den neusten Stand gebracht ohne Änderung. Leider kann man bei den Speedports keinen festen DNS Server einstellen, der wird immer direkt von den Telekom Servern geholt.


Schlecht! Das problem besteht darin, das es derzeit keine alternative zu deinem speedport gibt. Sicherlich, du könntest als router eine fritzbox, sphairon turbolink oder easybox (alles IAD`s, zyxel lass ich aus da nicht wirklich zu empfehlen) nehmen, aber so bekommst du nicht die vollen 200 mbit deiner leitung. Wenn du also eine alternative zu deinem router willst, büßt du entweder deine telefonie oder eine unbestimmte menge an geschwindigkeit ein. (unter 100 mbit wird es wohl nicht gehen)
Evt. könnte man noch einen normalen router nehmen und dazu ein viop-telefon mit lan-zugang. Allerdings müsste man sich da erstmal schlau machen.



> Wie funktioniert das dann mit dem Faxgerät und dem Telefon wenn der Router kein VOIP unterstützt? Problem ist, das die Telekom Glasfaser nur mit VOIP ausliefert, es gibt da keine Analogen Anschlüsse mehr, vielleicht liege ich auch irgendwo falsch


 Nein, liegst du nicht. Du kannst mit deinem glasfaser-anschluß nur via voip telefonieren.


----------



## Superwip (2. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Eine Frage ist auch, ob der Speedport nicht auch irgendwie bremst...



> Evt. könnte man noch einen normalen router nehmen und dazu ein viop-telefon mit lan-zugang. Allerdings müsste man sich da erstmal schlau machen.


 
Hm... wie wärs mit einem VoIP Adapter?

z.B.:

Cisco PAP2T VoIP Adapter Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Ich hab null Erfahrung mit solchen Teilen aber vielleicht ist das ja die Patentlösung?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*



Superwip schrieb:


> Eine Frage ist auch, ob der Speedport nicht auch irgendwie bremst...


Nach dem was ich so gelesen habe nicht.
Außerdem denke ich doch mal, das die tkom ihre hardware passend dimensioniert. 





> Hm... wie wärs mit einem VoIP Adapter?
> 
> z.B.:
> 
> ...


Es stellt sich mir die frage, was da einzustellen ist. Ich kenne nur in ansätzen die methode via sip, aber das muß der router unterstützen. (wegen paketpriorisierung für voip-pakete)
Übrigens, sollte ich jemals für irgendwas eine patentlösung haben, melde ich natürlich ein patent drauf an.  (und verdiene nach möglichkeit massig geld damit )


----------



## MrPsys (2. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Also heisst es am ehesten, aktuell mit ständigen Neustarts Leben und warten bis es alternativen gibt. Der Speedport bremst nicht aus. Nach einen eigenne Speedtest auf einen Server der an einer 10 Gbit Leitung hängt komme ich auf ca. 198 Mbit im Downstream. Ich denke das ist ganz vernünfitg.

Ich danke euch trotzdem mal soweit  Weil einbüssen wollen wir ja eigentlich nicht, wenn man schon für Teuer Geld was bezahlt  Aber das das die Telekom dann auch nciht richtig auf die Reihe bekommt ist ärgerlich 

Hoffen wir das es im Januar besser wird, da kommt von der Telekom ein Only Glasfaser Router raus. 

Aber danke euch für die tollen Ideen, vielleicht kann ich ja doch noch was basteln. Im Zweifel wird dann ein Linux Server dazwischen als DNS gehängt


----------



## Superwip (3. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*



> Ich kenne nur in ansätzen die methode via sip, aber das muß der router unterstützen. (wegen paketpriorisierung für voip-pakete)


 
Gibt es das Problem nicht auch bei VoIP Telefonen?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*



MrPsys schrieb:


> Also heisst es am ehesten, aktuell mit ständigen  Neustarts Leben und warten bis es alternativen gibt. Der Speedport  bremst nicht aus. Nach einen eigenne Speedtest auf einen Server der an  einer 10 Gbit Leitung hängt komme ich auf ca. 198 Mbit im Downstream.  Ich denke das ist ganz vernünfitg.
> Ich danke euch trotzdem mal soweit  Weil einbüssen wollen wir ja eigentlich nicht, wenn man schon für Teuer Geld was bezahlt  Aber das das die Telekom dann auch nciht richtig auf die Reihe bekommt ist ärgerlich
> Hoffen wir das es im Januar besser wird, da kommt von der Telekom ein Only Glasfaser Router raus.
> Aber danke euch für die tollen Ideen, vielleicht kann ich ja doch noch  was basteln. Im Zweifel wird dann ein Linux Server dazwischen als DNS  gehängt


Ich hab nochmal ein wenig gesucht und laut diesem thread (ab post 32) sollte eine fritzbox 3370 auf der gleichen hardware basieren, wie dein w921v. 
Nun zum eigentlichen punkt, die fritzbox 3370 (keine fon) hat den selben chipsatz wie die fritzbox 7360 (ist eine fon).Dementsprechend müsste eine 3370 bzw. 7360 den selben wan-durchsatz bringen wie dein speedport.
Falls du es probieren willst, ich hab da schon mal im preisvergleich geschaut.  Eine eventuelle annex a-variante kann dich ja nicht kümmern, da du sowieso ein externes modem benutzen mußt. Außerdem würde ich dich dann bitten einen speedtest zu machen und hier zu posten. Wäre schonmal interessant, ob die box mit 200 mbit klar kommt.




Superwip schrieb:


> Gibt es das Problem nicht auch bei VoIP Telefonen?


 Ich würde sagen ja. Allerdings hab ich noch kein erschwingliches voip-telefon gesehen. (gibts evt. für wlan?)


----------



## Superwip (3. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Hm... wie wärs mit dem?

Cisco SRP541W, 300Mbps (MIMO) (SRP541W-E-K9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## TurricanVeteran (3. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Das ist eher ein router. Mit voip-telefon meinte ich eher sowas. Das ist sogar recht preiswert und wird per lan-kabel angeschlossen.


----------



## Superwip (3. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Klar, ich meinte, ob der Router nicht eine Möglichkeit wäre; er hat GBit/s Ethernet-WAN und VoIP

Ein IP Telefon alleine hilft leider nicht, das Fax will ja auch noch angeschlossen werden...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*



Superwip schrieb:


> Klar, ich meinte, ob der Router nicht eine Möglichkeit wäre; er hat GBit/s Ethernet-WAN und VoIP


Aber ein gbit WAN-port ist noch kein indiz dafür, das der router 200 mbit oder mehr schafft. Viel mehr benötigt er dazu auch rechenpower (so ein router ist auch nur ein pc).
Adhoc fällt mir da z.b. die fritzbox 7390 ein. Die hat ja gbit ethernet-ports wovon man einen zum wan-port machen kann. (lan-port 1 zu wan) Dennoch macht die box irgendwo zwischen 100 und 150 mbit zu (200 schafft sie auf alle fälle nicht), weil der verbaute chipsatz mehr nicht her gibt. Allerdings muß er das im normalen vdsl-betrieb auch nicht, da vdsl2 nur bis 100 mbit schafft.


> Ein IP Telefon alleine hilft leider nicht, das Fax will ja auch noch angeschlossen werden...


 Das könnte man via voip-adapter, wie du ihn schon verlinkt hast, realisieren.


----------



## Timsu (4. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*



TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Aber ein gbit WAN-port ist noch kein indiz dafür, das der router 200 mbit oder mehr schafft. Viel mehr benötigt er dazu auch rechenpower (so ein router ist auch nur ein pc).


In dem Zusammenhang fällt mir diese Website ein:

Router Charts - WAN to LAN Throughput - SmallNetBuilder


----------



## bingo88 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Nur mal so am Rande: FAX über VoIP ist oft auch ein Glückspiel. Bei der Sprachübetragung werden in der Regel Optimierungen durchgeführt, auf die Faxgeräte (und analoge Modems) allergisch reagieren. Es gibt Berichte von Leuten bei denen es klappt, bei anderen gar nicht und bei wieder anderen nie mehr als ein paar Seiten. Bei mir (Fritzbox 7170) bekomme ich zum Beispiel überhaupt keine stabile Verbindung mit VoIP zustande.


----------



## Superwip (4. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*



> Aber ein gbit WAN-port ist noch kein indiz dafür, das der router 200 mbit oder mehr schafft. Viel mehr benötigt er dazu auch rechenpower (so ein router ist auch nur ein pc).
> Adhoc fällt mir da z.b. die fritzbox 7390 ein. Die hat ja gbit ethernet-ports wovon man einen zum wan-port machen kann. (lan-port 1 zu wan) Dennoch macht die box irgendwo zwischen 100 und 150 mbit zu (200 schafft sie auf alle fälle nicht), weil der verbaute chipsatz mehr nicht her gibt. Allerdings muß er das im normalen vdsl-betrieb auch nicht, da vdsl2 nur bis 100 mbit schafft.


 
Das weiß ich auch, ich denke aber, die 200MBit/s sollte er locker schaffen, wahrscheinlich auch erheblich mehr. Ist ja weder ein schlechtes noch ein billiges Gerät, würde mich wundern, wenn er hier so eine Schwäche hätte.

Der Router ist ja auch für den Unternehmenseinsatz gedacht, dort sind entsprechend schnelle Internetzugänge ja auch eher üblich.



> so ein router ist auch nur ein pc


 
Na ja... die meisten haben eher irgendwelche ARM oder MIPS SoCs... Bei denen gibt es aber auch Himmelweite Leistungsunterschiede.

Ist zwar völlig OT aber gestern hab ich einen alten Managed Switch aus den 1990ern aufgeschraubt weil das Netzteil abgeraucht ist- das Teil hat eine Platine mit einem AMD 486DX2 



> Das könnte man via voip-adapter, wie du ihn schon verlinkt hast, realisieren.


 
Ja, da könnte man dann aber auch gleich auch das analoge Telefon dranhängen, zumindest der von mir verlinkte Adapter hat ja zwei Ports...



> Router Charts - WAN to LAN Throughput - SmallNetBuilder


 
Die kenne ich schon, hat den fraglichen Router aber nicht getestet.



> FAX über VoIP ist oft auch ein Glückspiel.


 
Sowohl der von mir verlinkte Adapter als auch der von mir verlinkte Router sind explizit FAX/Modem tauglich.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*



Superwip schrieb:


> Das weiß ich auch, ich denke aber, die 200MBit/s sollte er locker schaffen, wahrscheinlich auch erheblich mehr. Ist ja weder ein schlechtes noch ein billiges Gerät, würde mich wundern, wenn er hier so eine Schwäche hätte.


Der preis sagt auch nicht wirklich viel aus. In den hier bereits verlinkten routercharts ist ein netgear prosave das schlußlicht und router wie der draytek vigor 2830 odr 2920 sind mit 78 bzw. 147 mbit auch nicht so der überflieger.
Ich selbst hab hier im privaten einsatz einen funkwerk bintec rs232b und der ist nicht wirklich billig. Soweit ich weiß macht das ding aber bei ca. 200 mbit zu. (196 mbit steht glaube ich im datenblatt)



> Der Router ist ja auch für den Unternehmenseinsatz gedacht, dort sind entsprechend schnelle Internetzugänge ja auch eher üblich.


Unternehmensleitungen sind meist syncron geschalten und müssen nicht zwangsläufig sehr hohe bandbreiten haben. Die wirklich ganz "fetten" leitungen werden wohl auch eher wie ein verlängertes lan-kabel gehandhabt. (kein großes routing dazwischen bzw. macht der inet-anbieter oder ein server)



> Ist zwar völlig OT aber gestern hab ich einen alten Managed Switch aus den 1990ern aufgeschraubt weil das Netzteil abgeraucht ist- das Teil hat eine Platine mit einem AMD 486DX2


Lass mich raten...Der lief mit windows? 




> Ja, da könnte man dann aber auch gleich auch das analoge Telefon dranhängen, zumindest der von mir verlinkte Adapter hat ja zwei Ports...


Gut, das war mir entgangen...


bingo88 schrieb:


> Nur mal so am Rande: FAX über VoIP ist oft auch  ein Glückspiel. Bei der Sprachübetragung werden in der Regel  Optimierungen durchgeführt, auf die Faxgeräte (und analoge Modems)  allergisch reagieren. Es gibt Berichte von Leuten bei denen es klappt,  bei anderen gar nicht und bei wieder anderen nie mehr als ein paar  Seiten. Bei mir (Fritzbox 7170) bekomme ich zum Beispiel überhaupt keine  stabile Verbindung mit VoIP zustande.


Das hat aber eher weniger mit glück sondern mehr mit hardware zu tun. Diese macht schließlich die "optimierungen" und komprimiert den stream. Evt. könnte sie sogar das fax erkennen...
@Superwip
So, irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, das wir etwas vom eigentlichen thema weg sind. Würde also vorschlagen es gut sein zu lassen oder per pn weiter zu machen.


----------



## Superwip (5. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Ich hab nun tatsächlich einen WAN Speedtest des Cisco SRP541W gefunden; demnach schafft er zwischen 250 und 270MBit/s. Das ist zwar ausreichend aber auch nicht berauschend viel, das Teil ist ja teuer genug und wäre so nur begrenzt zukunftssicher, da die Bandbreite mit FTTH in absehbarer Zukunft weiter angehoben werden könnte.

Die 200MBit/s schafft er aber bequem und stabil.

NBN Ready Routers – 10 Routers Tested For NBN and WAN to LAN Speeds | The Digital Dreamer



> Lass mich raten...Der lief mit windows?


 
Nein, hat eine propritäre Firmware, die als OMEGA bezeichnet wird; ich hab mich aber noch nicht näher damit beschäftigt; Windows wäre da aber auch etwas fehlplatziert. Ist übrigens ein Allied Telesis AT-8126XL

http://www.alliedtelesis.com/media/datasheets/guides/s21_ug_c.pdf


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich hab nun tatsächlich einen WAN Speedtest des Cisco SRP541W gefunden; demnach schafft er zwischen 250 und 270MBit/s. Das ist zwar ausreichend aber auch nicht berauschend viel, das Teil ist ja teuer genug und wäre so nur begrenzt zukunftssicher, da die Bandbreite mit FTTH in absehbarer Zukunft weiter angehoben werden könnte.
> 
> Die 200MBit/s schafft er aber bequem und stabil.
> 
> NBN Ready Routers – 10 Routers Tested For NBN and WAN to LAN Speeds | The Digital Dreamer


 Hab mir den test mal angeschaut und bin bei dem wert für die 7390 etwas stutzig geworden. Diverse user im inet sagen da was anderes.
Allerdings schiebe ich es auf die testmethode, da ein gleichmäßiger stream von platte doch etwas anderes ist als das paketweise, ungleichmäßige eintrudeln aus dem inet. (wenn mein englisch mich nicht ganz verlässt, hatten die einen rechner am wan-port zur modememulation)


----------



## Superwip (6. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Hm... wem sollte man eher vertrauen?

Irgendwelchen Usermeinungen, die bestenfalls auf einem I-Net basierenden Test mit vielen Störfaktoren, schlechtestenfalls auf Daumenpeilung basieren...

...oder einem objektiven synthetischen Benchmark?

Bei dem Test wurde übrigens nicht "irgendwas von der Platte gestreamed" sondern der Netzwerkbenchmark iperf mit 256kB Paketgröße @ TCP genutzt. Wie in der Einführung zu lesen ist haben sie auch versucht die Paketgröße zu verändern aber keine großartige Abweichung festgestellt.

Außerdem wurden die Router einem Praxistest an einer 100MBit/s FTTH Leitung unterzogen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (6. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*



Superwip schrieb:


> Hm... wem sollte man eher vertrauen?
> 
> Irgendwelchen Usermeinungen, die bestenfalls auf einem I-Net basierenden Test mit vielen Störfaktoren, schlechtestenfalls auf Daumenpeilung basieren...


Tja, aber die inet-basierten tests mit vielen störfaktoren sind nunmal die realität! Dafür kann ich doch auch nix...



> ...oder einem objektiven synthetischen Benchmark?


... der maximal theoretische werte liefert, da so nur unter optimalsten bedingungen gemessen wird. Wenn es wenigstens einen festen prozentsatz oder sonst eine formel gäbe, mit der man den abzuziehenden wert berechnen kann. Das ist aber nicht möglich, da unmöglich alle router gleich reagieren.
Und solange das so ist, bleiben synthetische benchmarks einfach nur theoretischer natur und haben somit rein garnichts mit der realität zu tun.
Das ist eigentlich OT, aber wenn ich auf theoretische angaben setzen würde, hätte ich immer noch eine 384 kbit-leitung von der tkom. Dank der praxis vieler user sind es nun aber ratenadaptive 3,5 mbit (!!!) über eine leicht höher bedämpfte leitung von easybell. (zugegeben, hab die leitung auch ein wenig getunt)



> Bei dem Test wurde übrigens nicht "irgendwas von der Platte gestreamed" sondern der Netzwerkbenchmark iperf mit 256kB Paketgröße @ TCP genutzt. Wie in der Einführung zu lesen ist haben sie auch versucht die Paketgröße zu verändern aber keine großartige Abweichung festgestellt.


Hmmm... Kann das programm die daten in pakete zerhacken, diese durcheinander würfeln und das so richtung wan-port der routers schicken? Wenn nein, darf man das ruhig als "streamen" bezeichen, da die daten dann sequenziell richtung wan-port verschickt werden. (wirst du bei einer realen leitung eher nicht antreffen)



> Außerdem wurden die Router einem Praxistest an einer 100MBit/s FTTH Leitung unterzogen.


 Wenn der getestete router in der praxis 150 mbit schafft, kann man den test bzgl. durchsatz an dieser leitung weg lassen.


----------



## Superwip (6. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*



> Tja, aber die inet-basierten tests mit vielen störfaktoren sind nunmal die realität! Dafür kann ich doch auch nix...


 
Ein "Praxistest" im Internet kann nie seriös und objektiv sein, da die Bandbreite selten stabil ist. Das Ergebnis wird weniger vom Router oder Modem sondern eher vom Anschluss abhängen.



> ... der maximal theoretische werte liefert, da so nur unter optimalsten bedingungen gemessen wird. Wenn es wenigstens einen festen prozentsatz oder sonst eine formel gäbe, mit der man den abzuziehenden wert berechnen kann. Das ist aber nicht möglich, da unmöglich alle router gleich reagieren.
> Und solange das so ist, bleiben synthetische benchmarks einfach nur theoretischer natur und haben somit rein garnichts mit der realität zu tun.


 
"Optimalste" Bedingungen? Ein kontinuierlicher TCP oder UDP Datenstrom entspricht doch weitgehend einem üblichen Download...



> Das ist eigentlich OT, aber wenn ich auf theoretische angaben setzen würde, hätte ich immer noch eine 384 kbit-leitung von der tkom. Dank der praxis vieler user sind es nun aber ratenadaptive 3,5 mbit (!!!) über eine leicht höher bedämpfte leitung von easybell. (zugegeben, hab die leitung auch ein wenig getunt)


 
DSL-RAM ist eines Sache des Modems und des DSLAM, das hat nichts mit dem Router zu tun.



> Hmmm... Kann das programm die daten in pakete zerhacken, diese durcheinander würfeln und das so richtung wan-port der routers schicken? Wenn nein, darf man das ruhig als "streamen" bezeichen, da die daten dann sequenziell richtung wan-port verschickt werden. (wirst du bei einer realen leitung eher nicht antreffen)


 
Soll das die Geschwindigkeit verringern?

Naturgemäß ist das Übertragen einer großen Anzahl kleiner Pakete eine größere Herausforderung für den Router als das übertragen einer kleineren Anzahl großer Pakete. Letzteres ist aber praxisnäher. Zumindest beim Download großer Datenmengen und (nur) da wird die Bandbreite richtig ausgereizt.

iperf überträgt soweit ich weiß irgendwelche Zufallsdaten. Die Paketgröße ist übrigens doch nicht 256kB, ein TCP Paket kann ja normal garnicht so groß sein; 256kB ist die Größe des Sendefensters.


----------



## MrPsys (6. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Hui, da kam ja noch einiges  Sorry auch für die späte Antwort, hatte unvorgesehen, das Krankenhaus aufgesucht. Blaulicht lässt grüssen.

Habe nun mal die Fritzbox und den Cisco auf die engere Wahl gestellt. Nun informier ich mich nochmal ob die auch alle mit Entertain zurecht kommen. Wenn wir dann einen davon holen sollten, werde ich euch auch Speedtest druchführen  Bin dann mal gespannt. Ob ich einen Hohen Datensatz bekomm oder nicht.


----------



## Superwip (7. September 2012)

*AW: Hilfe bei Router für FTTH*

Die Fritz!Box 3370 hat leider kein VoIP.

Mit Entertain sollten beide zurechtkommen. Vermutlich. So wirklich schwarz auf weiß hab ich das aber noch nirgendwo gesehen...

Der Cisco ist natürlich nochmal deutlich teurer dafür kann er aber auch mehr wobei du die zusätzlichen Features abgesehen vom VoIP vermutlich nie brauchen wirst.

Speedtests sind ...na ja... ein grober Richtwert. Würde ich nur für einen direkten Vergleich nutzen.

Gute Besserung!


----------

